# contacts on iphone



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

got the iphone yesterday but how do i put my contacts from my old nokia which is on vodfone on to it

also on bluetooth it does not seem to find my old phone nor my mates, but my mate can find the iphone but cant send anything to it. what do i need to do to get it to work


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

re bluetooth - you can only pair the iphone 3g with a headset, nothing else. no file sharing etc


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

ok thanks, how about the conyacts, dont fancy putting each one in


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup, I had the same problem, there is no way of copying contacts. Copying them is the only way i'm afraid, yes it takes forever but its something that has to be done.


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

yes there is, get it onto nokia PC suite, then sync it with outlook, then plug your phone in and i it will transfer across via itunes, i think ths how i did mine, i searched for AGES to get it to transfer in bulk rather than 1 by one there is a wway


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

you can copy contacts from the sim card in one of the menus


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

RussZS said:


> you can copy contacts from the sim card in one of the menus


Yeap - under: Settings, - Mail, Calender, Contacts - Import Sim Contacts


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

easy copy contacts to the sim then put the sim in your iphone then copy to the phone!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

my vodafone sim card does not work in the iphone, nor does the o2 one in the nokia


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mike 318is said:


> my vodafone sim card does not work in the iphone, nor does the o2 one in the nokia


Gutted... have you got a data cable for the Nokia then?

The PC Suite/Outlook route is your best bet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

nope dont have one, just finished putting them in

what virus protection does the phone have

is they a risk from picking up something when looking at websites on it


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

also how do you change the icons, i would like the contacts on the first page


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

Hold the icon until they all shake, you can then move them about wherever you want. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Bo2007 said:


> yes there is, get it onto nokia PC suite, then sync it with outlook, then plug your phone in and i it will transfer across via itunes, i think ths how i did mine, i searched for AGES to get it to transfer in bulk rather than 1 by one there is a wway


Thats what ive just done to mine, connected my n95 to pc suite then the iphone synced up it also took all my web favourites from ie too


----------

